# Political/Racial Forum Cleansing



## Dominic (Aug 2, 2020)

*This forum other than the Off Topic forum will now be void of any political or racially sensitive posts. Forum Members who cannot abide will be banned at my discretion.
Current threads who already have this type of content will be locked, or deleted.  
   This forum was created to discuss youth soccer, and lately we have totally gotten off track. I have read many of these divisive  threads , so I know who the main participants are, and you will be watched. 

Again Off Topic is the only allowable place for racially sensitive or political posts like it always has been.  No I am not condoning attacks on this basis just discussion. 

  Dominic*


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 2, 2020)

Thank you Dom.  8/2/2020 is a great day in Socal.  My dd loves the game of soccer and can;t wait to get back on the pitch.  Our family has done a very good job of obeying all the rules about soccer in socal and from our state.  We will continue to follow the rules and I will obey the forum rules as well


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Grace T. (Aug 2, 2020)

So Dominic point of information please. Where do you see the line of “politics”. I of course want to be careful not to break the rules.  The conversations often go something like:

-surf cups going to be cancelled
-that’s a bummer
-better to be safe than sorry. Wouldn’t want kids to get ill
-kids can’t get it that strongly. Let them play
-what about grandma
-everyone should decide what they want to do about grandma
-that’s not very good we are all in this together
-all together?  *Is that why people are protesting*?
-*the protests are important*
-*not if they are keeping kids from soccer and school*
-*newsom did right to close the schools. Too dangerous
-that decision was outrageous. He’s harming kids*
*-stupid maga*
*-stupid sjw commie*

The problem right now is that soccer is intertwined with politics because of the decision to close soccer. And once you get even a nose in politics it goes sideways

So where’s the line?  Everything after that’s a bummer?

*I highlighted  where the posts cross the line. All the highlighted is okay to post in Off Topic

Dominic*


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> *The problem right now is that soccer is intertwined with politics* because of the decision to close soccer. And once you get even a nose in politics it goes sideways
> 
> So where’s the line?  Everything after that’s a bummer?


Grace, soccer has always been about politics.  Once the goat is 13 or 14, they must go to college to continue playing.  That was the old days. If we can straighten out all the pay per play, we can have pure soccer and a forum that only talks about the great games being played.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Aug 2, 2020)

Dominic said:


> *This forum other than the Off Topic forum will now be void of any political or racially sensitive posts. Forum Members who cannot abide will be banned at my discretion.
> Current threads who already have this type of content will be locked, or deleted.
> This forum was created to discuss youth soccer, and lately we have totally gotten off track. I have read many of these divisive threads , so I know who the main participants are, and you will be watched.
> 
> ...


Thank you.  From the vast majority of us who can't stand it.


----------



## AGINAZ (Aug 2, 2020)

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you...

Was starting to think y'all were ALL batshitcrazy out in Cali...


----------



## mlx (Aug 2, 2020)

It sounds it's suuuuuuuuuper hard for you to say you don't tolerate racism in your forum. It's like you are telling the racists "come on, guys, be racists on the off topic forum".


----------



## mlx (Aug 2, 2020)

AGINAZ said:


> Thank you. Thank you. Thank you...
> 
> Was starting to think y'all were ALL batshitcrazy out in Cali...


Imagine that, coming from someone in AZ


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 2, 2020)

mlx said:


> It sounds it's suuuuuuuuuper hard for you to say you don't tolerate racism in your forum. It's like you are telling the racists "come on, guys, be racists on the off topic forum".


Go on a juice cleanse and come back in 7 days.  I do it but I wont give up coffee and my healer wife says it's not a true cleanse if you drink coffee.  I said, "too bad, I'm not giving up coffee at 5am."  I then told her to get up at 5am everyday and see how you feel.  She kissed me and said, "you make me laugh and that's why I married you."


----------



## dad4 (Aug 2, 2020)

AGINAZ said:


> Thank you. Thank you. Thank you...
> 
> Was starting to think y'all were ALL batshitcrazy out in Cali...


We are. 

Hope y'all in AZ are doing better.


----------



## AGINAZ (Aug 2, 2020)

dad4 said:


> We are.
> 
> Hope y'all in AZ are doing better.


Not really. A lot of idiots here too.  BUT we are practicing!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 2, 2020)

Dominic said:


> *This forum other than the Off Topic forum will now be void of any political or racially sensitive posts. Forum Members who cannot abide will be banned at my discretion.
> Current threads who already have this type of content will be locked, or deleted.
> This forum was created to discuss youth soccer, and lately we have totally gotten off track. I have read many of these divisive threads , so I know who the main participants are, and you will be watched.
> 
> ...


Thank you. The forum had lost its civility.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 2, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Thank you. The forum had lost its civility.


I note this is not a civility rule. We can apparently be as uncivil to each other as always so long as we stick to soccer and things like the impact of Covid on soccer so long as we don’t drift into politics. We are apparently still free to yell at each other for hurting kids by not letting them play soccer v killing grandma by playing soccer so long as we don’t talk about other things like mask mandates, political leaders, protests, schools or race.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 2, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Thank you. The forum had lost its civility.


It was so nice last year.  I hope we can go back to more civilness.....good to you see back Lastman.  Do you think we will have a Surf Cup this year?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> I note this is not a civility rule. We can apparently be as uncivil to each other as always so long as we stick to soccer and things like the impact of Covid on soccer so long as we don’t drift into politics. We are apparently still free to yell at each other for hurting kids by not letting them play soccer v killing grandma by playing soccer so long as we don’t talk about other things like mask mandates, political leaders, protests, schools or race.


Yes, the decision made by Dominic probably has nothing to do with a civility rule, or does it? There has always been debate here that has gone past what is acceptable. Dominic has had to intervene at times over the years. With the going on's over the last 6 months many individuals have taken to make statements (albeit combined in the thousands) that have hit new pinnacles of inappropriate conjecture. In turn this forum became lost. It may not be written down or announced publicly anywhere but that's what has happened, a lack of civility or at least a threshold of tolerance. Posters could not make statements without being assaulted. Will these changes made do anything, maybe. More likely just contain it but not resolve it.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 2, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Yes, the decision made by Dominic probably has nothing to do with a civility rule, or does it? There has always been debate here that has gone past what is acceptable. Dominic has had to intervene at times over the years. With the going on's over the last 6 months many individuals have taken to make statements (albeit combined in the thousands) that have hit new pinnacles of inappropriate conjecture. In turn this forum became lost. It may not be written down or announced publicly anywhere but that's what has happened, a lack of civility or at least a threshold of tolerance. Posters could not make statements without being assaulted. Will these changes made do anything, maybe. More likely just contain it but not resolve it.


I will agree and upvote.  Though I predict they'll still be a lot of conjecture so long as we are allowed to debate whether playing soccer=killing grandma, or not playing soccer=abusing kids because then people will argue over the reasons they should or shouldn't be allowed to play soccer.  It's good to know where Dominic considers the line though, but I'll venture they'll still be a lot of closed topics.  Because all it takes is something small and controversial (like: "soccer is safe for the kids, the IFR is less than the flu and even a car ride is more deadly").  In reality, given the new State guidance saying no soccer except distanced in the immediate future, and given that it essentially takes all tournaments and the fall 2020 season off the table, since almost everything else belongs in the COVID and Off Topics forum, there really should be little discussion in the Socal Forum (clubs which might survive, PT, what you miss about soccer).

Though interesting loophole.  He only mentioned this forum and the off topic forum.  Is the COVID forum done?  Wouldn't discussion of whether soccer kills grandma or hurts kids be more appropriate for the COVID forum?  And if so does politics belong in the COVID forum?


----------



## myself (Aug 2, 2020)

Did a double take on that title..."racial cleansing"?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

mlx said:


> It sounds it's suuuuuuuuuper hard for you to say you don't tolerate racism in your forum. It's like you are telling the racists "come on, guys, be racists on the off topic forum".


Do you ever stop crying?  There's an "ignore" button... use it.  You don't get to be the Wyatt Earp of the definition.


----------



## DOGSO (Aug 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> I will agree and upvote.  Though I predict they'll still be a lot of conjecture so long as we are allowed to debate whether playing soccer=killing grandma, or not playing soccer=abusing kids because then people will argue over the reasons they should or shouldn't be allowed to play soccer.  It's good to know where Dominic considers the line though, but I'll venture they'll still be a lot of closed topics.  Because all it takes is something small and controversial (like: "soccer is safe for the kids, the IFR is less than the flu and even a car ride is more deadly").  In reality, given the new State guidance saying no soccer except distanced in the immediate future, and given that it essentially takes all tournaments and the fall 2020 season off the table, since almost everything else belongs in the COVID and Off Topics forum, there really should be little discussion in the Socal Forum (clubs which might survive, PT, what you miss about soccer).
> 
> Though interesting loophole.  He only mentioned this forum and the off topic forum.  Is the COVID forum done?  Wouldn't discussion of whether soccer kills grandma or hurts kids be more appropriate for the COVID forum?  And if so does politics belong in the COVID forum?


Sometimes less is more

Please dont suffocate another thread


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 2, 2020)

DOGSO said:


> Sometimes less is more
> 
> Please dont suffocate another thread


Sorry it's the training....we are taught to pick apart everything and see every hole.  It's an unfortunate habit and it doesn't help I'm very good at it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Sorry it's the training....we are taught to pick apart everything and see every hole.  It's an unfortunate habit and it doesn't help I'm very good at it.


You got issues.


----------



## pokergod (Aug 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You got issues.


I find it interesting that the number one offender in this forum is in this thread.  I think that people should just have their real names posted if they continue posting hate.  I'm sure that employers, neighbors and clubs would love to know the identity of the basement trolls.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

pokergod said:


> I find it interesting that the number one offender in this forum is in this thread.  I think that people should just have their real names posted if they continue posting hate.  I'm sure that employers, neighbors and clubs would love to know the identity of the basement trolls.


What’s your name?


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You got issues.


That didn't take long


----------



## Justafan (Aug 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Sorry it's the training....we are taught to pick apart everything and see every hole.  It's an unfortunate habit and it doesn't help I'm very good at it.


Just stop with the legal terms, unless you're a lawyer, which I'm pretty sure you're not, because something tells me you would have already let us all know if you were.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> That didn't take long


You have an extraordinary high opinion of your self.
I really feel bad for you, maybe some professional help is in order.


----------

